# Ordre des icones (barre de menu)



## Jeffouille (18 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais pouvoir organiser l'ordre des icones de la barre de menu.

Certaines sont déplacables facilement avec cmd+click sur l'icone en question, mais ca ne fonctionne pas pour toutes.

Comment faire pour les autres ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## kobeval (19 Mai 2011)

A défaut de pouvoir te répondre, j'te remercie pour la manip à faire cmd+glisser que je ne connaissais pas même si pour le moment j'en ai pas vraiment besoin n'ayant que spotlight et airport ds la menubar


----------



## Dis0 (25 Mai 2011)

Elles apparaissent dans l'ordre de lancement, je crois pas que tu puisse le changer...
Relance les applis que tu veux voir le plus à gauche


----------



## link.javaux (28 Mai 2011)

on ne peut déplacer que les "app" apple dans la barre de menu


----------



## Jeffouille (29 Mai 2011)

Dis0 a dit:


> Elles apparaissent dans l'ordre de lancement, je crois pas que tu puisse le changer...
> Relance les applis que tu veux voir le plus à gauche



Peut-être peut-on gérer l'ordre de lancement des applis ?


----------



## Vinz&lulux (25 Juin 2011)

Jeffouille a dit:


> Certaines sont déplacables facilement avec cmd+click sur l'icone en question



Merci pour l'astuce


----------



## Nyrvan (8 Juillet 2011)

Jeffouille a dit:


> Peut-être peut-on gérer l'ordre de lancement des applis ?



Malheureusement pas, car certaines app comme DropBox ou ProLexis laissent volontairement un laps de temps avant de placer leur icône dans la barre de menu pour justement être le plus "à gauche" possible dans la barre des menus. D'autant plus, que suivant la manière dont elles sont codés, elles ne peuvent être déplacées sur la "droite" de la barre de menu, rendant ainsi impossible à les "mélanger"avec les applications Apple.


----------



## dg007chat (6 Juillet 2012)

On peut déplacer facilement les icônes des applis Apple, pour les autres c'est en fonction de l'ordre de lancement.. compliqué


----------



## filaton (22 Août 2012)

Avec ça
http://www.zibity.com/broomstick


----------

